
Twitter is down - Walkman
https://twitter.com
======
technicalfault
Don't worry everyone, I shared it on Identica:
[https://identi.ca/technicalfault/note/Wrp6LVJxSay9nQt8XIgyWQ](https://identi.ca/technicalfault/note/Wrp6LVJxSay9nQt8XIgyWQ)

------
user321
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/twitter.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/twitter.com.html)
It's up now.

------
xd1936
Good now for me.

They haven't posted about it on the status blog yet:
[http://status.twitter.com/](http://status.twitter.com/)

------
user321
What happened ?

